# Biting, again



## sacase_15 (Oct 25, 2013)

Hello, I posted a little over a month ago about my hedgehog licking me and then biting me. He continues to do it and I have made sure I don't smell like food. At the moment my hedgehog, rory, is sitting in my lap licking all over my pants and shirt, and every now and then nipping at them. He does this with my arms when they're in reach of him too, and I can't think of any reason for it other than him possibly anointing himself with my smell to smell like me and be comfortable with me since I'm fairly new to him, but I still don't understand the biting. It makes play time and being relaxed with him difficult and if anyone has any suggestions as to why he is very nippy I would be grateful. Thank you!


----------



## LittleWontonPoo (Aug 31, 2013)

Perfume/cologne? Deodorant? Detergent? Lotion? Body wash? 

I find that Wonton just likes to nip at me. Every. Dang. Time. She could care less about my boyfriend's finger, but once I have mine in front of her face, she lunges for it. Or she just comes up to me just to bite. Haha. Maybe she's mad at me for always bugging her and this is the only way she can get back at me. 

She likes my boyfriend's cologne and deodorant; she will bite his shirt whenever he has cologne on, and she will be all up in his underarms to take a whiff of his deodorant. Haha. 

Either your hedgie really likes how you smell (like how Wonton feels about my boyfriend), or he has some hate going on with you (like how Wonton feels about me, :'D ). 

Often times, you just have to change the way you interact with your hedgie. T: I just dodge Wonton's mouth at all cost. Hahaha. I have enough scars from her bites.


----------



## sacase_15 (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks! The smell point sounds like my situation, looking at it now he only nips at me or things that smell like me and it could be my perfume.


----------



## Keith (Oct 28, 2013)

Wonton is most likely right, my hedgie is very attracted to smells. Every single time I let him up my shirt, he bites my arm pit because of the smell of deodorant. Same with aftershave, he'll want to bite my face, so it is mostly the perfume or possibly just the smell of you.


----------

